# two older cats desperatley need a home!!!!! please help :(



## north-mcqueen (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, I'm a new member. My main reason for joining this forum was in a last desperate attempt to find a home for these two lovely cats.
I have been taking care of them for a while now as their elderly owner has gone to live in a carehome. However her house is now being sold, and so they need a new home. I am not in a position to take them on myself at the moment as I am a student 

"Sam" is an older cat, although he is healthy. He is has tabby markings, and is shy until he gets to know you, but very loyal.

"Tom" is probably around 10 or 11 years old. He is black and white, and has no tail due to a road accident 5 or 6 years ago. He is extremely friendly, cuddley and sweet.

I would like for them to be able to stay together if possible. 
I am concerned for them to go to a rehoming centre because I don't fancy Sam's chances at this time of life to find a new home 
I am located in Greater Manchester.
Please please let me know if you/ someone you know can help. 
Thanks,
Rachel.

Some pictures of Tom:
(can get pictures of Sam if necessary)


----------



## Banksy'sfriend (Jul 13, 2010)

Gosh, this is sad - I wish I could help - Blue Cross seem very good at holding onto cats for ages until they get a good home, even if they are older - have you tried posting through your facebook contacts - that might work? 
My cat hasn't got a tail too - funny how you get so used to them not having one its a shock when you see a cat that has.
Good luck.
BF


----------



## north-mcqueen (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your reply.
I have good and bad news on this now. 
I did not have any luck finding homes for the cats, and many of the rehoming centres in the area were full. So the owner's son decided he would take the cats on so long as they got on well with his own cat. 
So the cats were taken to the vet today to make sure they were up to date with vacinations/ general check over etc.
Unfortunatley, it was discovered that the older cat, Sam, had a tumour in his mouth. Although he was not showing signs of being ill, there was nothing they could do for him and he was put to sleep  He had a long and happy life though, apparently according to the vet he was atleast 17. 
So not so good for him sadly  But Tom will be going to his new home very soon, which I am glad about!


----------



## Banksy'sfriend (Jul 13, 2010)

Poor Sam - I know vets have their reasons but seems a bit harsh, to put him down when he had no symptoms...do hope the other cat gets on with his new friends and all turns out OK - well done for persisting and helping them out. 
BF


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh no how sad...hope Tom has a lovely life x


----------

